# Canon U.S.A. Puts Its Latest Digital Imaging Solutions On Display With Interactive Booth Demonstrati



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 26, 2015)

```
<p><i>Highlights Include Shooting Galleries, Live Speaker Sessions, Extensive Lens Exhibits, Full On-Site HDR and DI Suite, and the Canon Theater </i></p>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., March 26, 2015</b> – At the 2015 NAB Show in Las Vegas, NV, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, will showcase its full line of professional, high definition imaging equipment for motion picture, television production, video content creation, and still photography at booth C432. During the 2015 NAB Show, Canon will feature a live 4K Workflow Demonstration where visitors will have the opportunity to interact with industry-leading colorists and editors in a 4K HDR (High Dynamic Range) and DI (Digital Intermediate) suite. Visitors will also have the opportunity to demo the full range of Canon Cinema, HD Video and DSLR cameras, Cinema Lenses, including the Cine-Servo 50-1000mm T5.0-8.9 lens and Broadcast HDTV lenses, such as the new HJ24ex7.5B HD ENG lens, through various simulated shooting situations in three different shooting galleries. Canon will also feature a 4K frame-grab demonstration where professional photographers will utilize the Canon Cinema EOS-1D C camera to deliver still images from 4K video.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Live educational sessions will demonstrate the benefits of Canon’s Dual Pixel autofocus technology for various shooting scenarios. In addition, images taken with the new EOS 5DS 50.6 megapixel high resolution Digital SLR camera will be printed on site on the imagePROGRAF iPF8400 printer, and displayed as wall wraps to highlight the detailed and high quality images that can be taken with the new DSLR.</p>
<p>Throughout the 2015 NAB Show, Canon will host a series of unique stage presentations with renowned cinematographers, broadcast specialists, and filmmakers on the Canon Live Stage. These industry professionals will provide insight into the ever-changing field of optical and imaging technology and showcase their projects and works that were shot using Canon equipment, as well as share best practices and real-world applications for utilizing Canon technology.</p>
<p>Highlighting the Company’s strength and achievements in the realm of optical technologies, Canon will exhibit all 125 of its current EF, Cinema and BCTV lenses. This dedicated optics section of the booth will include technology displays to help educate visitors on the intricate systems that help make Canon lenses such powerful tools.</p>
<p>Show attendees are also welcome to view stunning clips of recent award-winning content shot on Canon Cinema EOS equipment in the Company’s 90-seat Theater.</p>
<p>Canon 4K Reference Displays will be featured throughout the booth, including a non-linear editing system demonstrating the display’s compatibility with various digital cinema camera solutions as well as ACES color grading capabilities.</p>
<p>Professional cinematographers in need of a fast, easy way to print images for scene continuity or to preserve highlights of a recently completed project will appreciate learning about the convenience and versatility of Canon’s high-quality imagePROGRAF and PIXMA Pro inkjet printers.</p>
<p>Canon’s Education Team will be hosting in-booth guest speaker seminars and workshops throughout the 2015 NAB Show. The aforementioned guest speakers have collaborated with Canon in the past to develop educational content, and will be conducting user-focused product and workflow demonstrations, as well as question and answer sessions with attendees.</p>
<p>For more information and updates regarding the Canon Live Learning speaker schedule please visit:<a class="bold_text underlink" href="http://usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/standard_display/nab2015" target="_blank">http://usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/standard_display/nab2015</a></p>
<p>Canon’s Professional Services (CPS) will again be hosting the Canon Hospitality Suite. Located in Room C201, the Canon Hospitality Suite is open to all NAB tradeshow attendees with priority support for CPS Gold, Platinum, Cinema, and Enterprise members. After checking in at the CPS kiosk in the Canon Booth, visitors to the suite, located just off of the tradeshow floor, can experience Canon’s commitment to service and support for the professional imaging community.</p>
<p>Suite visitors will also be able to chat with Canon experts about Canon’s exciting developments in cinema, video and DSLR technology and Canon technical representatives will be on-hand to provide product consultations. Gold, Platinum, Cinema, and Enterprise CPS members can take advantage of the complimentary on-site Clean & Check Service (limited to two current* Canon DSLR bodies or lenses or one current* Cinema product or XF professional video camcorder registered to a member’s CPS account). Show attendees will also have the opportunity to sign up for Canon CPS membership. Product serial numbers for qualifying CPS equipment will be needed in order to process on-site membership applications. For restrictions and additional information, please visit<a class="bold_text underlink" href="http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/" target="_blank">www.cps.usa.canon.com</a>.</p>
<p>The Canon Hospitality Suite hosted by CPS will be open April 13<sup>th</sup> from 10:00am to 6:00pm, April 14<sup>th</sup> through April 15<sup>th</sup> from 9:00am to 6:00pm and April 16<sup>th</sup> from 9:00am to 12:00pm.</p>
```


----------



## that1guyy (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Puts Its Latest Digital Imaging Solutions On Display With Interactive Booth Demonst*

This is just embarrassing.


----------



## TeT (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Puts Its Latest Digital Imaging Solutions On Display With Interactive Booth Demonst*



that1guyy said:


> This is just embarrassing.



Why?


----------



## bgoyette (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Puts Its Latest Digital Imaging Solutions On Display With Interactive Booth Demonst*

I think it's curious that canon hasn't put out a teaser or announcement of any new Cinema Eos bodies yet. I'm trying to remember whether they've ever done a general NAB press release and then separately announced a camera at the show....I guess time will tell.


----------



## DudeInTheSky (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Puts Its Latest Digital Imaging Solutions On Display With Interactive Booth Demonst*

And there you have it! A press release stating that Canon will be demonstrating HDR (High Dynamic Range) grading in a DI suite! Since none of Canon's current cinema cameras can support HDR (well, maybe C500 in 2K 12bit 4:4:4 mode) one starts to wonder which Cinema cameras Canon will be showing at NAB. i.e. will C300mk2 come in way above Canonrumors' suspected specs, OR will the C500mk2 be shown...? Or something different? If Canon is planning to demonstrate HDR grading with footage from an Arri or Sony camera, I think it's a safe bet to assume Canon wouldn't include that in a pre-NAB press release...


----------



## bgoyette (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Puts Its Latest Digital Imaging Solutions On Display With Interactive Booth Demonst*



DudeInTheSky said:


> And there you have it! A press release stating that Canon will be demonstrating HDR (High Dynamic Range) grading in a DI suite! Since none of Canon's current cinema cameras can support HDR (well, maybe C500 in 2K 12bit 4:4:4 mode) one starts to wonder which Cinema cameras Canon will be showing at NAB. i.e. will C300mk2 come in way above Canonrumors' suspected specs, OR will the C500mk2 be shown...? Or something different? If Canon is planning to demonstrate HDR grading with footage from an Arri or Sony camera, I think it's a safe bet to assume Canon wouldn't include that in a pre-NAB press release...



I think you may be reading too much into that statement. Sounds more like they want to show off their year-old 40k DCI compliant reference monitor. Their use of HDR here would seem to be a reference to the latest "trick" -- using various techniques to squeeze extra DR out of existing chips (from any manufacturer). Of it could simply be a case of canon sticking to their guns regarding 12.5 stops of DR. There's certainly nothing in that statement that even remotely indicates a new camera.

It seems odd that if there's a new 4k camera to be announced at this show, that they would offer a "4k frame grab demonstration" using the 3 year old 1dc.

The only Cinema EOS camera to be announced at NAB was the 1DC in 2012, (there was a C500 development announcement, but that doesn't count), and it was announced the friday before NAB. That year...all the press releases for NAB came that day, with a general press release (like this week's) coming after the show was open. At this point, all we have is CR to trust on this. I'm not saying it's not gonna happen, but the wind does seem to be blowing in that direction.


----------

